# Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker



## Veho (Apr 12, 2019)

Wooooooot:


​


(T-hug brought this to my attention but he didn't start a thread about it so I'm stealing his thunder.) 

Well this is one giant middle finger to episode VIII, which in turn took a giant dump on Episode VII (severing plot threads and pissing all over the hooks, foreshadowing and hints laid out by Abrams in Force Awakens, derailing the entire new trilogy and sending it tumbling down a cliff). The teaser suggests the third film will try to bring the plot back on track and salvage what it can from the train wreck that was Last Jedi. 

So we have "rise of Skywalker" (Rey is Skywalker confirmed  ;O; ), some grand vistas on interesting new planets (and some boring old ones *cough*desertplanet*cough*), the return of Kylo's mask, possibly the return of all the hinted-at crumbs that the second film dropped down the crapper; and of course the reassuring "nobody is ever really gone". Mark Hamill will return as a Force ghost because death never stopped a Jedi from interfering with everyone's business, but really this could mean anyone. Snoke? Palpatine? *Jar Jar Binks? * 

The dark side clouds everything. Impossible to see the future is. I dare not hype, but maybe I dare... hope.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2019)

As long as it's better than the prequels, I'm good.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 12, 2019)

lol I am thankful they stopped making Star Wars movies back in the 80's... Seriously the new ones are worth watching one time each and then forgetting they exist lol


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2019)

that is one of the least interesting trailers I've seen for a star wars movie...
I don't know, I guess I am just so underwhelmed following the last 2 episodes.
I kind of liked the Last Jedi but it somehow felt like it ended the series, whatever comes in this next one feels like "that idiot broke everything in VIII now we have to fix everything in IX"


----------



## godreborn (Apr 13, 2019)

I haven't seen part 8 yet, but I keep hearing that it's pretty bad.  I also heard that the han solo movie was so-so.  I thought episode 7 was meh, but rogue one was quite good.


----------



## bowser (Apr 13, 2019)

Since they're in the mood to kill off all the original characters in order to steer the story in a new direction that nobody wants, I bet Lando dies in this movie


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 13, 2019)

Rouge one was amazing . Solo -I'm not sure if it even had a plot LOL.  7 not bad I liked it . 8 not entirely bad other then the hide and seek endless crap.. love the fight at the end...   I do hope 9 fixes the non-sense and has more to offer then frozen super girl and the cat and mouse junk.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2019)

Despite honestly not liking anything Disney has done thus far, I am still going to watch this one. I am really just hoping I actually enjoy one of these movies for once and it's not just another retelling of the original 3 with more pandering.


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2019)

Last Jedi soured me on the whole franchise, so I’m pretty noped out for this one.


----------



## XDel (Apr 13, 2019)

Just get the Despecialized version of the original Trilogy, or read the books, then read the old EU, and never ever ever ever watch the prequels, and especially not the Clone Wars, and certainly any of this Disney train wreck. Though if you must wander into prequel territory, then The Republic Commando books, and Dark Horse comics Dark Times series and everything connected with those (minus the Clone Wars comics) is a must!


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 13, 2019)

This shit better be good after the awful last one. The Force Awakens made me think the series is saved and then, well, y'know what happened.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> As long as it's better than the prequels, I'm good.


That being said, it would be funny if they brought back Jar Jar Binks. But maybe only to have him get killed as part of the plot.


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 13, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That being said, it would be funny if they brought back Jar Jar Binks.


Oh please, anything BUT that jackass.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Oh please, anything BUT that jackass.


Read my edit


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 13, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Read my edit


Haha, I'd honestly rather have his status unconfirmed than see him ever again. Unless he gets killed at the very beginning.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Haha, I'd honestly rather have his status unconfirmed than see him ever again. Unless he gets killed at the very beginning.


You gotta admit it would be pretty funny to have him return just to die though. I think that would make a lot of fans happy knowing that Jar Jar is no longer among the living in the Star Wars world, tormenting anyone he comes in contact with on a daily basis.


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 13, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You gotta admit it would be pretty funny to have him return just to die though. I think that would make a lot of fans happy knowing that Jar Jar is no longer among the living in the Star Wars world, tormenting anyone he comes in contact with on a daily basis.


I agree, but only for 10 seconds. And don't make him talk dammit.

On a side note, I really think they should make a Star Wars movie in the Old Republic era (which is my favorite SW era). And maybe make references to the KotOR games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> I agree, but only for 10 seconds. And don't make him talk dammit.
> 
> On a side note, I really think they should make a Star Wars movie in the Old Republic era (which is my favorite SW era). And maybe make references to the KotOR games.


He has to talk right before he gets killed, just to drive the point home. Otherwise, he can shut up.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That being said, it would be funny if they brought back Jar Jar Binks. But maybe only to have him get killed as part of the plot.



Only if Rose dies with him.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2019)

WiiU said:


> Only if Rose dies with him.


Rose? The chick from Titanic?


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2019)

Costello said:


> that is one of the least interesting trailers I've seen for a star wars movie...
> [...]
> whatever comes in this next one feels like "that idiot broke everything in VIII now we have to fix everything in IX"


That's the part that excited me most about the teaser, the chance they might try to undo the damage that Last Jedi did. The rest of the trailer is just some concept art and a few reaction shots that might as well have been principal photography.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ohhh.... STAR WARS!  So, who the next jedi? Ready for end the battle.... whatever it takes!


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2019)

New trailer out. 


​


THE FUUUUUUUUUUU----


----------



## weatMod (Sep 9, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> I agree, but only for 10 seconds. And don't make him talk dammit.
> 
> On a side note, I really think they should make a Star Wars movie in the Old Republic era (which is my favorite SW era). And maybe make references to the KotOR games.


i would rather pay to see an entire jar jar spin off movie made by Lucas than i would the entire POS new trilogy or anything else made by Disney


----------



## Jayro (Sep 9, 2019)

People judge these movies too hard. VIII was great, and so was the Solo movie. We got to not only see how he met Chewy, but also how he got his name, his ship, WHY he loves the ship so much, and got to see that epic Kessel Run he keeps bragging about.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 14, 2019)

i think it gone be grear, a new begining


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 18, 2019)

C-3PO is now *RED EYES! *


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm cautiously excited.

The force awakens was okay. Not my favorite movie, at all, but neither was A New Hope. When I first watched it, I assumed that they were gonna make up for the character development in the next movie. Examine Rey's motivations, have Finn grow as a character, etc.

The last Jedi, of course pooped all over my expectations. Apparently this makes it a subversive masterpiece.

Words really can't describe how disappointed I was with TLJ. There were so many interesting ideas and concepts that just continuously fell flat on their face over and over. And I'm not even talking about the purple girl with the hyperdrive thing. I get it. Rule of cool and all, it's fine.

I'm talking about how Rey was revealed to have nobody parents and nothing is ever done with it. There was such massive potential for conversations about what she's fighting for, all ending with her discovering the reason she fights or something like that. She could've made for a beautiful message about how you don't need some noble genealogy or great destiny to be a champion for good. Again, TFA seemed to set us up for something like this, with her fairly empty motivations. She would've eventually found a concrete reason for fighting.

I'm talking about the constant 'grey morality' rhetoric that's constantly stuffed in our faces but there's never any discussion about what this really means or why any of the characters should ascribe to it.

I'm talking about Finn finally realizing what he's fighting for and nearly completing his character arc in the form of crashing his ship into the laser thing, and yet being averted at the last second by a cringy 'love not hate' message.

And on a more technical level, the movie just doesn't work. There were these constant side quests that completely messed up the pacing. Not to mention the weird emotional tonal shift every scene.

I get the feeling they were trying to subvert the previous films for the sake of subversion. And while sometimes that's okay, when your act II feels like the epilogue, you know you have a serious problem.

That's why I'm somewhat eager for the new film. J.J Abrams seemed to have a better grasp of the themes of Star Wars, and just a better feel for pacing in general. It would take some serious heavy lifting to salvage the mess TLJ created, but I think Abrams has a chance.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## burial (Sep 27, 2019)

I enjoy these more than the prequels but tbh idk wtf is going on storywise.

The movies also seriously lack a strong villain and hero.....


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)

​ 

Aww yes, goosebumps. 

So hype.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 22, 2019)

So the first trilogy was about Luke fighting the empire. The second one was about Anakin becoming Darth Vader. What exactly is this trilogy about?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 22, 2019)

I recently saw episode viii.  I actually liked it more than episode vii.  I also saw solo.  now, that was terrible imo.


----------



## darcangel (Oct 22, 2019)

Star wars the rise of Mary sue


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)

AlanJohn said:


> So the first trilogy was about Luke fighting the empire. The second one was about Anakin becoming Darth Vader. What exactly is this trilogy about?


It's kinda hard to say at this point, since the first film set up several plots but then the second one went "lol j/k we're not gonna do that, we're gonna scrap the whole thing and make shit up as we go along" so now we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)

Is that Lando in the Middle at 0:26 ?


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Is that Lando in the Middle at 0:26 ?


Yes.


----------



## Chary (Oct 22, 2019)

i'm cautiously optimistic? hope it turns out better than the last one...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 23, 2019)

Next trailer - "End" TV Spot


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 2, 2019)

"Celebrate" - TV Spot!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2019)

Saw the movie in theater today. I think it´s a better movie than episode 8 but not really a good one. I give it a 7 out of 10.
I just wish they would have taken more risks, they played a little to save for my tastes.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2019)

I recommend to follow the new Star Wars - The Rise of Kylo Ren Comic Series by Charles Soule.
https://starwars.fandom.com/wiki/The_Rise_of_Kylo_Ren_1
This Comic follows Ben Solo´s Journey from beeing Luke Skywalker´s apprentice to Kylo Ren from Episode 7. 
The Knights of Ren also make an apperiance and you finally get to know their backstory and what kind of organisation they are.
For me, this already fixes a lot of the issues I had with the sequel trilogy.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

just got home after seeing the latest StarWars and it was as good as any .. got some catalogs with


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> just got home after seeing the latest StarWars and it was as good as any .. got some catalogs with



Which "any" are we speaking about? 
Last Jedi "any"? 
Phantom Menace "Any"?
SOLO "Any"?

or

Empire Strikes back "any"?
Return of the Jedi "any"?
Revenge of the Sith "any"?

Lots of different quality "any" picks to choose from.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

VartioArtel said:


> Which "any" are we speaking about?
> Last Jedi "any"?
> Phantom Menace "Any"?
> SOLO "Any"?
> ...



star wars the last 7 jedi strikes back

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hardline said:


> star wars the last 7 jedi strikes back


just joking ...
star wars the rise of skywalker


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

You can't pay me to watch a sequel to the last Jedi.


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2019)

That was probably the biggest disappointment in the entire star wars series for me. That and The Mandalorian. All the original star wars magic is lost forever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2019)

Good to know that while having never seen this current crop my supply of internet breakdown videos of just why it is so awful will be kept going for a while longer. At this point even at double speed I have probably watched more of those than it would take to watch the whole franchise back to back, and definitely had more entertainment from those than I ever had from any non computer game star wars.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

Costello said:


> That was probably the biggest disappointment in the entire star wars series for me. That and The Mandalorian. All the original star wars magic is lost forever.


i think the Mandalorian will be better and better  Mate its Star Wars and Baby Yoda


----------



## Costello (Dec 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> i think the Mandalorian will be better and better  Mate its Star Wars and Baby Yoda


thats what I was telling myself after the first episode... and then the second... third... etc
at this point it’s just ridiculously bad


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

Costello said:


> That was probably the biggest disappointment in the entire star wars series for me. That and The Mandalorian. All the original star wars magic is lost forever.


Most of the Comics still are great though! Everything from Charles Soule is recommendable!
Especially his Darth Vader 2017 series. It starts out immediately after Episode 3.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 23, 2019)

I saw episode 9 Thursday, and it was nothing short of amazing!!! (I also liked episode 8 and Solo)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> just got home after seeing the latest StarWars and it was as good as any .. got some catalogs with


They look pretty cool! Did they hand them out at the theater? Also love the title star wars the last 7 jedi strikes back!
Could be a movie about Mark Hamil and 6 of his follower striking back at Disney for what they did to his character!


----------



## weatMod (Dec 23, 2019)

Costello said:


> thats what I was telling myself after the first episode... and then the second... third... etc
> at this point it’s just ridiculously bad


IDK  mando is about  10,000x better than any of the movies Disney has done
the entire new trilogy is pure garbage
i don't think mando is all that bad for what it is
the films are a  complete dumpster fire though


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)

Palpatines addition felt like an massive asspull to me.
They really were desperate to add fanservice to the movie.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

Dodain47 said:


> They look pretty cool! Did they hand them out at the theater? Also love the title star wars the last 7 jedi strikes back!
> Could be a movie about Mark Hamil and 6 of his follower striking back at Disney for what they did to his character!


 got them from theater before the movie started..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snugglevixen said:


> You can't pay me to watch a sequel to the last Jedi.


i can Swish you 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Costello said:


> thats what I was telling myself after the first episode... and then the second... third... etc
> at this point it’s just ridiculously bad


have you seen  episode 7? its good, i think
he will be Bobba Fett


----------



## gohan123 (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm someone who somehow managed to not watch star wars until episode 7 came out. as a kid I couldn't stay out that long, later on I just didn't care too much. but everyone talked about it and it's stayed for me in high regards. but I managed to play many star wars games over the years, the jedi knight games, rogue squadron, kotor and some more. the games were great, I always thought the movies will be the real deal if I ever end up watching them. so when 7 came out I watched all of them and ... it was probably the biggest letdown and disappointment ever. a new hope and rogue one were the only decent ones and only in regards to the times it came out and probably my soft spot for felicity jones.

so for me the real heart of star wars remain in the games, the fallen order turned out geat. I will except nothing from the movies or tv shows, not even sure if I ever will watch 9 or the mandalorian.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)

gohan123 said:


> I'm someone who somehow managed to not watch star wars until episode 7 came out. as a kid I couldn't stay out that long, later on I just didn't care too much. but everyone talked about it and it's stayed for me in high regards. but I managed to play many star wars games over the years, the jedi knight games, rogue squadron, kotor and some more. the games were great, I always thought the movies will be the real deal if I ever end up watching them. so when 7 came out I watched all of them and ... it was probably the biggest letdown and disappointment ever. a new hope and rogue one were the only decent ones and only in regards to the times it came out and probably my soft spot for felicity jones.
> 
> so for me the real heart of star wars remain in the games, the fallen order turned out geat. I will except nothing from the movies or tv shows, not even sure if I ever will watch 9 or the mandalorian.


Give mandalorian a chance


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)

I hear after meeting baby Yoda, Mandalorian becomes a baby sitting story. Already had that with Clone Wars and only the first half of that movie was good. So no thanks.

Only piece of media that did a baby sitting arc which didn't drag it down was Metroid 2 and it's remake.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I hear after meeting baby Yoda, Mandalorian becomes a baby sitting story. Already had that with Clone Wars and only the first half of that movie was good. So no thanks.
> 
> Only piece of media that did a baby sitting arc which didn't drag it down was Metroid 2 and it's remake.


You get to see Baby Yoda



Spoiler



use force powers like force choking


 in the series.


----------

